
A large majority of health news shared on Facebook is fake or misleading - onetimemanytime
https://www.fastcompany.com/90301427/a-shockingly-large-majority-of-health-news-shared-on-facebook-is-fake
======
zitterbewegung
A large majority of content on social networks are fake or misleading.

~~~
linuxlizard
img file=shocked.gif

------
ohiovr
A Shockley huge number of research papers are bunk. Couple guys from MIT made
a fake paper generator and had to break the news because it went undiscovered
for so long. Lipitor was promoted for years as a medicine that lowers the risk
of stroke. My Mom and two of my close friends had stroke. Two of them are
dead. Real confirmation research about Lipitor was done in Europe and Japan
and found that it did little if anything to improve the actual outcome that
matters.

So yes there are medical quacks everywhere online. Even and especially in
places people don’t expect.

------
npstr
Also true: A shockingly large majority of health news is fake or misleading

~~~
andrewla
Oddly enough, despite the clickbait headline, the article supports this
thesis. The only place where social media is used here is in the selection of
which articles to consider judging for misleadingness. Otherwise, these
articles were all carried in regular mainstream publications.

------
riyakhanna1983
Social media is not a platform to consume news. Nobody is vetting the content.

------
CedarHill
Is anyone surprised by this?

------
drallison
Ummm..I think this can be generalized: a majority of news shared is fake or
misleading or incomplete. So, what do we do about it? Even if we had a perfect
filter, would we want to use it?

------
djohnston
this issue transcends facebook, and social media. a large majority of health
news shared by the media is fake or misleading

------
finaliteration
And this is a huge part of why we have a measles outbreak happening just a few
miles from where I live. Fortunately everyone in my household is vaccinated,
but it’s not even supposed to be a thing in the US anymore! And yet it is, not
in small part because of widely shared anti-vaccination articles on social
media.

~~~
wil421
My wife is pregnant and the doctors realized she isn’t immune to measles. The
vaccination she had was either not effective or she didn’t develope immunity.

I read a comment on Reddit where a student said they had whooping cough but
were vaccinated. Turns out most of the people who had the cough went to the
same doctor to get vaccinated. The vaccine he gave was presumably a bad batch.

I’d caution against exposing your family to anything if you don’t have to.
Especially measles.

~~~
onetimemanytime
For pregnant women might be different, but CDC says go ahead and do another
dose if in doubt
[https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vpd/mmr/public/index.html](https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vpd/mmr/public/index.html)

Frankly, we should research and then instead of buying a new gadget, just
double up, just in case....hep vaccines, tetanus etc etc. Go to a travel
clinic and pay cash

